# Finished Some Walleye Cranks



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

I have some free time now that I was laid off from work a couple of weeks ago. I figured I might as well use the time to make some trolling lures for the upcoming Spring walleye night bite. The first 4 are 5-1/2" shallow divers with a medium rolling wobble. The last 4 are 4-3/4" deep divers with a tight wiggle. I might also use the deep divers for searching out some Spring smallies. The 4th and 8th lures are my initial attempts at foiling.


----------



## Fishin Musician (Jan 2, 2007)

Those are beauties Goolies.


----------



## chappy (Aug 16, 2006)

nice I like the blue one and the green one.


----------



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

Wow,Nice work. Nice selection of patterns.


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow is right! They all look great but those deep divers really look fishy!!! Nice paint and foil work, look's like you've made good use of your time.

Douglas


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

You have come a long way dude....those are really nice. Great job. Those will catch fish.

Rod


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

goolies the third one is killer, great job.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

some sweet looking baits. Very nice!!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

If we were fishing together, I'd grab the green and gold and the last one to start out with, but they're all really sharp baits, goolies.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Nice job...a good mix of colors for just about any situation...pink/chart will catch fish this spring!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Andy those look great! I bet you can't wait to get out there and run them. Very very soon!!!!!!!!!!

John


----------



## Smallmouth70 (Mar 11, 2007)

Those look great goolies! I don't know how long it took you to make those, but you could probably start selling them if you wanted to.


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

Very impressive! How long have you been working at making cranks? Are those painted plastic?


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments guys.



bobby said:


> Very impressive! How long have you been working at making cranks? Are those painted plastic?


This is my second year at making cranks and I had finished about 12 before this batch. They are shaped from Cedar block.


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

thanks goolies. I ask because I just recently got into making my own plastics and will soon try my hand at pouring my own bass jigs. My friend dday has expressed an interest in making crankbaits which I'm all for, especially since I'll most likely get to use 'em! If I had more artistic talent I'd make some myself. Again, nice work.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

wow andy those are awesome!!!!!


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

RiverRunner88 said:


> wow andy those are awesome!!!!!


Thanks Jake. Are you ready for the night bite? A couple more weeks!!


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

goolies said:


> Thanks Jake. Are you ready for the night bite? A couple more weeks!!


yeah i cant wait!!!!!!


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Beautiful work 'Goolies'.pete


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Good looking baits...Love the scale patterns...They have to catch fish....JIM.....


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Awsome job! Didn't make it to the cave as much this winter, and as such only finished one bait, and just finished tying some jigs. I love seeing the progress you've made. Keep up the great work.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Just what everyone else is saying, these are sweet baits! Great job on these. The only thing missing are teeth marks. I'm sure you'll be adding those soon.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Great work, Goolies.
Won't be long now and they'll be getting thumped by the those Erie hawgs.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Great looking baits. You guys never cease to amaze me.


----------

